# I'm finally back!!



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what happened, but I finally got logged back in so I can respond to the posts again...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's happened to me in the past. I guess it's just one of those forum glitches that shows up from time to time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know how to do a screen shot. The format is different that the windows are across the top so I can see the "unread" "timeline" , etc across the top rather than the side. The edit looks like a pencil in the Rt corner instead of saying "edit" . The unsubscribe is a check instead of saying unsubscribe. The font is huge, almost too big for my screen. Just stuff like that. The ads are obnoxious and in your face like Facebook after every post instead of the end of the last post.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Also instead of opening with the chicken picture, it has some kind of board game looking thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't do screen shots enough to remember how to do them. I usually have to look it up on the net and fumble my way through them.

Are you on a computer or a tablet?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here you go...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's how it looks across the top now. It used to be in a drop down box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is that on, a computer, tablet? 

The only suggestion I have is to look to see if there is an adblocker that you can download.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's on all of my devices, Robin..I'll check into the ad blocker.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Beats me.  I'm glad you're able to log in again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea. Austin made a few changes. The other thing I can think of is dumping your cookies and restarting your computer. Then go to Control Panel, security , and look for where you can move the filter up a bit more.


----------

